# The green goblin!



## The green goblin (Sep 9, 2018)

Hi, just bought a 180 Quattro Coupé, and absolutely love it! Picked it up yesterday and its really great. But with one potentially serious problem! Gets close to overheating!

It's green - hence my name on here!

All the best

The green goblin!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Is this "overheating" when driving normally or when stationary in traffic.
Check actual coolant temp using *Code 49* on climate control. Click link follow instructions.




Hoggy.


----------



## The green goblin (Sep 9, 2018)

Hi thanks for the welcome!

The overheating! I will try to be brief. It's when both driving and idling. I have done some research today:

1) using setting 49 - once past normal it climbs to about 103 then cools to about 98 then climbs to 103 again and keeps cycling like that. So something ( probably a fan)is stopping it from getting 'too hot'

2) at the same time setting 51 shows a constant 90 degrees. ( must be a separate sensor in a separate location) constant 90 is surprising.

3) fans only seem to work with aircon on and come on at startup from cold and stay on, but still get the same symptoms. If air con is off I am assuming fan does come on at 103 degrees and then cuts of at 98.

4) bottom hose is a lot cooler than the top hose. So poor or no coolant flow.

I think it needs new thermostat, temp sensor ( presumably there are two given I get two different readins from 49 and 51 settings) and a water pump.

Looking at the history it had cambelt and pump 25,000 miles ago which isn't bad, but that was 5 years ago so on a time basis probably ready for it anyway.

If you have any ideas would be really grateful.


----------



## The green goblin (Sep 9, 2018)

P.s it only did about 600 miles last year, that's probably got something to do with it!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Forget using Code 51 it's not the coolant temp,
When A/Con is OFF do both fans run if coolant temp gets above 100 degrees ?
Both fans should run on slow speed at 98ish & high speed at105 ish.
Fans are controlled by thermal switch on passenger side of radiator.
Coolant temp gauge is for indication only & is weighted to read 90 when actual coolant temp Code 49 is anywhere between 82 & 100 ish.
Coolant temp sensor has 2 outputs 1 to gauge & 1 to ECU.
Hoggy.


----------



## The green goblin (Sep 9, 2018)

Hi thanks for the reply very helpful.
With air con off neither fan came on and I let the temp get up to 103 I will try again an let it go a little higher. So So I can see if there is a switching fault.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, There is a resistor built into the fans if that fails which is fairly common then low speed fails & temps get higher until high-speed cuts-in. Either high or low speed both fans should run together.
Both fans should run at low speed if A/Con is ON regardless of coolant temp.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  hoe you get it sorted


----------



## The green goblin (Sep 9, 2018)

Thanks Hoggy, Yellow TT

I think you are right about the fans - they both run with the air con, don't run with aircon off and then must be cutting in at high speed when high temp. I check resistors, switches and relays (if I can find them!)


----------



## The green goblin (Sep 9, 2018)

Just an update. Made a some good progress, chances the water pump and thermostat (and timing belt) car runs within temp tolerances so good. Fans still not working without ac or overrun after ignition off so investigating that now, following the advice you have given. Thanks


----------



## The green goblin (Sep 9, 2018)

P.S - love the car!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

The green goblin said:


> Thanks Hoggy, Yellow TT
> 
> I think you are right about the fans - they both run with the air con, don't run with aircon off and then must be cutting in at high speed when high temp. I check resistors, switches and relays (if I can find them!)


Hi, Could be the Thermal switch in Rad, the resistors are built into fan.
Nothing simple on the TT. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## The green goblin (Sep 9, 2018)

And no room to work! My other car is a 1972 alfa (dare I say that word on here!) giulia super. Loads of room in the engine bay!

It's not a)!as fast as the tt, b) as comfy as the tt c)... I could go on and on!


----------

